# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مارک دار کردن تست ها

## nopexil

مارک دار کردن تست یا گزینش کردن اونا برای بعدا مراجعه کردن و جنبه یاداوری و کم کردن حجم تست ها یکی از مسائل مهم کنکوره
دوستان اگه از اصول و چگونگی مارکدار کردن تست ها دانشی دارید بگین بقیه هم استفاده کنند. 
غلطا رو مارکدار کنیم یا تستایی که به نظرمون قشنگ و اصولی میاد؟

----------


## _Joseph_

*کاربر @matrooke تو ویس تست زنی فک کنم توضیح خوبی داده بودن و منم طبق همون پیش میرم + یکم شخصی سازی تر شده به این طور که 
تستی رو که غلط زدی رو علامت میزنی (اینا رو با یه علامت به خثوث مشخص کنید چون این تستها خیلی مهم ان)
تستی رو که درست زدی ولی پاسخ نامه از تو بهتر عملکرده بود رو علامت میزنی 
تستی رو که به نظر خودت تست جالبی میاد و قشنگه رو علامت میزنی 
تستی رو که تو پاسخنامهن اش نکته خاصی رو گفته علامت میزنی و کنارش مینویسی نکته دار
تستی رو هم که اشتباه محاسباتی داشتی یا بی دقت بودی علامت میزنی و کنارش مینویسی اشتباه محاسباتی و بی دقتی شاید طراح تله محاسباتی تو اون تست به کار برده تا به دام بیافتی*

----------

